# Gadget Show Presenters Axed



## Nicholas

The Gadget Show There was a press release today from C5. Suzi, Ortis and Jon are no longer filming the gadget show.
:doublesho


----------



## Derekh929

Suzi going not watching anymore was not bothered about the others LOL love the gadget show


----------



## id_doug

Nooooooooooooooo! Not Suzi!.....


----------



## vickky453

So they cut the best and left the useless ones in? That "pollyana" doesnt even know how to switch a torch on, let alone review anything


----------



## puppag

Gutted. Why have they been axed?


----------



## id_doug

vickky453 said:


> So they cut the best and left the useless ones in? That "pollyana" doesnt even know how to switch a torch on, let alone review anything


I don't think she is nesercerilly on there for her technical abilities with the gadgets......


----------



## Cleanguy

vickky453 said:


> So they cut the best and left the useless ones in? That "pollyana" doesnt even know how to switch a torch on, let alone review anything


You can't bad month Pollyanna 
Just do what I do & watch her with the sound off....


----------



## id_doug

Cleanguy said:


> You can't bad month Pollyanna
> Just do what I do & watch her with the sound off....


I am thinking the orig quote was by a female so maybe wouldn't think along them lines.....

But I know what you mean


----------



## silverback

Suzi is at her "best before" date now. Not surprised pollyanna is staying :argie: bald guy,posh guy an black guy I'm not shocked to see getting axed. Suzi possibly had another year in her MAX.


----------



## Leemack

Maybe Suzi is terry connors new assistant at Wolves

(Shes a massive wolves fan


----------



## trv8

Cleanguy said:


> You can't bad month Pollyanna
> ....


Not a whole month, no!.......
But, I think you'll agree, she can have a bad time of the month :lol:.


----------



## DetailedClean

id_doug said:


> I don't think she is nesercerilly on there for her technical abilities with the gadgets......


Yep prepare to see someone younger and hotter!


----------



## tmitch45

I wonder why they axed them. That jon bloke was a bit annoying though TBH. I thought the gadget show was going down hill a bit but didn't think it was the fault of the presenters. It seemed to me like they are trying to make the gadget show more like top gear but for gadgets. Lets face it you don't watch it for a sreious review of a gadget would you? At least they kept my fav presenter (not the guy) may be its because she brings her own gadgets?:argie:


----------



## Matt197

Sounds like they are going down the wrong road, will get axed soon.

http://www.imediamonkey.com/channel-5-reveals-gadget-show-format-changes/


----------



## NickP

silverback said:


> Suzi is at her "best before" date now. Not surprised pollyanna is staying :argie: bald guy,posh guy an black guy I'm not shocked to see getting axed. Suzi possibly had another year in her MAX.


'bald' guy Jason isn't getting axed......


----------



## silverback

NickP said:


> 'bald' guy Jason isn't getting axed......


bloody shame


----------



## Derekh929

NickP said:


> 'bald' guy Jason isn't getting axed......


What he is kept and Suzi is going i need to start a petition LOL


----------



## DarrylB

follow them on twitter - Show is going around the world and the cost of shipping 5 presenters around the world was not feasable. Shame but times must change. As long as polly does all the beach/pool/hot weather reports then it'll be ok. All presenters will be at the GSL in April.


----------



## coljshanks

Even with the changes in presenters, it will still be vastly better than the crap Sky1 version..if you haven't seen it yet.....don't bother!!


----------



## vickky453

Yeah I can "see" why theyre keeping Bint Pollyana. I hope we get something to look at, Jon Bentley didnt exactly cut the mustard!

And that Jason bloke is top of the list of people my Dad wants to punch, I cant watch the gadget show at their house because of him!


----------



## Franzpan

I think Suzi and Vicki Butler-Henderson should have their own car/gadget show.


----------



## SurGie

Wow most only care about hot women more than reviews about gadgets. They only recently added the other new presenters so maybe that was a test to see if the public only care about looks rather than talent, which seems the case here. What a shallow world we live in now.


----------



## silverback

Franzpan said:


> I think Suzi and Vicki Butler-Henderson should have their own car/gadget show.


VBH would have more people scrambling for the off button on there tv remotes quicker than a rat up a drain pipe :lol: that high pitched,ear piercing fake screech of hers, and the fact that if she did an everyday job you wouldnt look twice,actually,ONCE at her.i mean seriously,she is average looking at best,next to suzi (who isnt anything special,but far superior to vbh) it would be like sitting beyonce next to rusty lee.



SurGie said:


> Wow most only care about hot women more than reviews about gadgets. They only recently added the other new presenters so maybe that was a test to see if the public only care about looks rather than talent, which seems the case here. What a shallow world we live in now.


how do you think soaps survive,or magazines ? if it wasnt for the **** on show emmerdale et all would be ****ed.you certainly dont watch programmes for acting prowess and plot.


----------



## Rob_Quads

I can see why they have done it with the format change they have gone for. You don't want to be paying to ship 5 people round the world when you only need a couple presenters.

Supprised they didn't try and do a mix of studio and world tour


----------



## SurGie

This is not a soap its a review show. I prefer to watch presenters i like rather than some stupid pretty face. As for the soaps they have recently started to only have really good looking new characters with no real acting skills.


----------



## wylie coyote

I was shocked at the news, but glad Polly was kept.:argie: After thinking about it though perhaps it was on the cards - after all they did travel overseas quite a bit to review the latest tech - this is just and extension... In the end the studio pieces were mainly links and the presenters weren't always there together.


----------

